# Những biện pháp giúp mẹ sau sinh xóa tan nỗi lo rụng tóc



## Kenzy (6/9/18)

Rụng tóc sau sinh là hiện tượng xảy ra với trường hợp cả những bà mẹ cho và không cho con bú với lượng tóc rụng ở mỗi người sẽ khác nhau.

*Vì sao tóc rụng như mưa sau sinh?*
Theo nghiên cứu thì có khoảng 90% phụ nữ sau khi sinh gặp phải tình trạng rụng tóc. Tình trạng này kéo dài 5-7 tháng sau đó gây nên sự mệt mỏi và phiền muộn, lo lắng cho phụ nữ rất nhiều.




_Rất nhiều mẹ lo lắng vì tình trạng rụng tóc sau sinh (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng rụng tóc sau sinh. Tuy nhiên nguyên nhân chủ yếu là:

*1. Do thay đổi nội tiết*
Phụ nữ sau sinh thường bị giảm estrogen quá thấp, đây là nguyên nhân khiến tình trạng tóc phát triển chậm và rụng nhiều.

*2. Do rối loạn tâm lý*
Người phụ nữ khi mang thai và sau sinh thường rất lo lắng, lo lắng cho cuộc sống, cho gia đình, con cái. Và thường bị stress mạnh kéo dài, trầm cảm khiến quá trình trao đổi chất bị rối loạn, máu lưu thông kém nên tóc không được cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, tóc sẽ yếu dần và rụng.

*3. Do thiếu hụt chất dinh dưỡng*
Khi mang thai các dưỡng chất được dành để cung cấp cho thai nhi. Sau khi sinh con, lại tiếp tục tập trung dưỡng chất cho bầu sữa nên dẫn đến tình trạng cơ thể thiếu hụt dinh dưỡng, khiến tóc không nhận được đầy đủ dưỡng chất từ máu nên tóc dễ hư tổn và nhanh rụng…

*Cách khắc phục tình trạng rụng tóc sau sinh*
Để phục hồi mái tóc rụng sau sinh thì việc bổ sung các chất dinh dưỡng là điều rất quan trọng. Ngoài ra, phụ nữ sau sinh có thể áp dụng các cách đơn giản sau:

*1. Gội đầu với nước trà xanh*
Bí quyết để có được mái tóc đen, khỏe chính là gội đầu với nước trà xanh. Vì vậy, để khắc phục tình trạng rụng tóc sau sinh, các mẹ chỉ cần thực hiện đơn giản như sau: trà xanh được pha sẵn với nước ấm, sau khi gội đầu xong có thể lấy nước trà xanh gội lên đầu hoặc có thể sử dụng thêm chanh tươi giúp tóc mượt hơn. Với cách này, mẹ có thể khắc phục được tình trạng rụng tóc sau sinh, ngoài ra còn giúp da đầu sạch gàu nữa.

*2. Sử dụng hành tây*
Với hành tây bạn có thể thực hiện đơn giản như sau: hành tây bỏ vỏ, thái thành những lát mỏng, sau đó massage lên da đầu, cách massage vừa giúp mẹ cảm thấy thoải mái vừa giúp máu lưu thông và hấp thụ được những tinh chất của hành tây, sau 15 phút có thể gội lại với nước sạch.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể thực hiện nước ép hành tây trộn với mật ong và dầu oliu cũng và ủ lên tóc 2 lần/tuần cũng đem lại hiệu quả trị rụng tóc sau sinh cao.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

